# Got my Texas CHL today



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

It only took three months glad my CT CHL worked here.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Congrats! Do the Walmart thing!

You might want to check www.texaschlforum.com for local CHL stuff.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

Congratulations! Nice.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome to the club. I've had mine about six months now and hardly give it a second thought anymore. It's just part of my lifestyle now. Though my wife still rolls her eyes sometimes she likes the fact that I carry. She's asked me a few times if I was carring and was happy that I was.


----------

